# Martell 240mm Wa Gyuto in Ironwood - For Sale



## Dave Martell (Feb 18, 2018)

*240mm Wa Gyuto - Standard*



Model - Gyuto
Blade Length - 240mm
Steel - O1 (high carbon tool steel)
Hardness - Rc 60-61 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 56mm
Weight - 7oz (198g)
Handle Style - Wa Octagonal
Handle Materials - AZ Ironwood with Buffalo Horn Spacer
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!

This knife is a great example of my normal profile and grind. 

Cryo treated O1 @ Rc60-61 is tough yet easy to sharpen, you have the best of everything here.

The wa octagonal handle is made from a very unique block of AZ Ironwood that has a knot in the middle of it that connects all sides. The color, depending on the lighting, is seen with reds, brown, orange, and a splash of black. The wood used in this handle has been sealed with a varnish/oil finish to help stabilize the appearance.

This knife is from our Standard line, where we're able to offer the same high quality knife as always, but at a less expensive price point. 
_
*Please see close up pictures for details.


_Price - *$485

If interested in purchasing you can either checkout HERE or send me a PM with your email address and location and I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.







*


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 19, 2018)

I don't know what happened but the links to the knife above got messed up.

Please see https://martellknives.com/collections/buy/products/240mm-wa-gyuto-standard instead.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Feb 19, 2018)

Beautiful work Dave! GLWS ... doesn't need it though ...

TjA


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 19, 2018)

BTW, I have only 1 more 240mm gyuto blank to make into a knife but I don't know if that's going to get used for an order or not so this knife being sold here might be the last 240mm gyuto in O1 made for sale. If not the last it's 2nd to last anyway.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Feb 20, 2018)

Couldnt hold back this time


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 20, 2018)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Couldnt hold back this time




Awesome - thanks Thomas! 

I'm off to get it packed up to ship out tomorrow morning.

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## daddy yo yo (Feb 20, 2018)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Couldnt hold back this time


Well, that already happened to all of us! :wink:

Congrats, what a beautiful knife! That wood... Dave, you sure find the sweetest Ironwood blocks and you know how to make the best out of them!:ubersexy:


----------



## Nemo (Feb 20, 2018)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Couldnt hold back this time


I'm glad you broke before I did. That is one sweet looking knife.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Feb 23, 2018)

Im glad I broke too - this baby is bada__!


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 23, 2018)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Im glad I broke too - this baby is bada__!




Haha, thanks Thomas!


----------



## labor of love (Feb 23, 2018)

I really wouldnt mind scoring an 0-1 gyuto before you stop working with it, any idea how much longer youll be using it?


----------



## Nemo (Feb 23, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I really wouldnt mind scoring an 0-1 gyuto before you stop working with it, any idea how much longer youll be using it?


See post number 5 in this thread


----------



## labor of love (Feb 23, 2018)

Nemo said:


> See post number 5 in this thread



&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 23, 2018)

labor of love said:


> I really wouldnt mind scoring an 0-1 gyuto before you stop working with it, any idea how much longer youll be using it?




I'm working on the last one right now. It's going to be a western handled 240mm gyuto in really nice AZ Ironwood, kind of like *this*.


----------

